# Firefox startet nicht mehr

## lukasletitburn

Hi, 

mein Firefox startet nicht mehr. 

im Gnome Desktop zeigt er mir zwar an das er startet jedoch kann man in der Systemüberwachung nichts erkennen was draufhindeutet das er es wirklich tut. ausführen aus /usr/bin bringt auch nichts.

Auf der Console kommt:

```
lukas@tux ~ $ firefox

Couldn't load XPCOM.
```

Was ist zutun?

----------

## SinoTech

Probier mal ...

```

$ emerge gentoolkit

$ revdep-rebuild

```

Cheers,

Sino

EDIT:

Hier noch zwei Links:

Firefox: "Couldn't load XPCOM." [SOLVED]

Firefox 3.5 won't start -- SOLVED

----------

